# userinit.exe failed to initialize upon boot, then background appears w/ nothing else



## mastamindz (May 13, 2007)

Hi, since yesterday I haven't been able to boot my computer normally. What happened was that my mom accidentally clicked some malware popups (she's not really sure what she did), so when I awoke the computer from standby, there was a malware popup with a download prompt (ErrorSafe was the malware, I believe). I canceled the download prompt, then my Norton Antivirus detects something, then freezing up my computer. So I pulled power from the computer, shutting it down. After I tried starting it up again, I've gotten errors at the "Welcome" windows xp screen, not allowing me to do anything. The errors were for userinit.exe among other a few other apps;

The application failed to initialize properly (Oxc0000005). Click on OK to terminate the application.

After this series of error popups, the desktop background loads and that's it, no icons no taskbar or anything. When I press ctrl+alt+delete, the above error message comes up for the application taskmgr.exe.

I'm currently on the same computer in safe mode. Did a couple virus scans but same thing occurred. I'm not sure what to do. Would a repair install of windows xp do the trick? because it appears my floppy drive is broken, i can't do this because in the windows xp boot cd setup, i need to install my hard drive driver with a floppy because xp boot cd setup can't detect it, as it is a SATA hard drive. If this would fix the problem I'd have no problem getting another floppy drive. In any case, any advice would be helpful and thank you to anyone who helps in advance. Here's a hijackthis log from my scan in safe mode.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:50:25 PM, on 5/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\x\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://ca.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/rogers/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ca.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/rogers/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://ca.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/rogers/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {376719F4-5FB2-4B1D-9859-B3864A1648A9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nnnklkh.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ofb1 - {3E1500AC-87A5-416b-A211-82E848649DA9} - C:\PROGRA~1\Ofb11\Ofb11.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {436FBEFA-C1EA-4E04-A1EC-6CE8A6A10E60} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geeby.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {890C7964-9320-4055-BE11-7D7B562A6417} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: IYBookmarkHO Class - {8B11A219-80C8-4B42-B558-B8C14D1AA8C4} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybmho.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: IE Redirector - {C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F5AE53} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dnsersnd.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TCASUTIEXE] TCAUDIAG.EXE -off
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YOP] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\yop.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RaidTool] C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [DJSNetCN] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RHSI SHS] "C:\Program Files\Rogers\SelfHealing\SHS.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Update Manager] "C:\Program Files\Rogers\Update Manager\UpdateManager.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Ahead\Ahead\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SHS] "C:\Program Files\Rogers\SelfHealing\SHS.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RogersAgent] c:\Program Files\Rogers\SelfHealing\rogersagent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_9 -reboot 1
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Broadband Networking.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: =>&Français - http:\\wordreference.com\fr\j\iefr119.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Rogers Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Poker.com - {6FDD5236-C9F0-49ef-935D-385F5E21991A} - C:\Program Files\Poker.com\poker.exe
O9 - Extra button: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {EFFF8D47-D060-4108-B761-E8EC86622E56} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {EFFF8D47-D060-4108-B761-E8EC86622E56} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.errorprotector.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.errorsafe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.imageservr.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.imagesrvr.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.snipenet.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.systemdoctor.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.winantivirus.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.winfixer.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.errorprotector.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.errorsafe.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.imageservr.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.imagesrvr.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.snipenet.net (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.systemdoctor.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.winantivirus.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.winfixer.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {8FEFF364-6A5F-4966-A917-A3AC28411659} (SopCore Control) - http://download.sopcast.com/download/SOPCORE.CAB
O16 - DPF: {AD08A333-609E-11D3-950C-008098601567} - http://wordreference.com/Install/English to French.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} - http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup161.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfc000.dat
O20 - Winlogon Notify: geeby - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geeby.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: linksrv0 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\linksrv0.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: nnnklkh - nnnklkh.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Licensing Detect Internet Connection (DJSNETCN) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE


----------

